# Outdoors Unlimited game tournament. Win Real Gear! New Game!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks as if IENT is holding another tournament for its Outdoors Unlimited game, anyone wanna play for the chance to win real gear?
The next Tournament is open now to practice and get ready to accept new Competitors at that URL.




We would like to invite all Archerytalk Members to download and Play this Awesome New Archery game.


Click here to Register and Download.

Visit the Official AT Outdoor Unlimited Forum on ArcheryTalk. 

Check out your score and the Days leaderboard.

Features:

•CHOOSE YOUR GEAR FROM THE 2013 BEAR & TROPHY RIDGE CATALOGS.

•COMPETE FOR PRIZES, DISCOUNTS & BRAGGING RIGHTS USING REAL 3D TARGETS FROM THE LEADING BRANDS.

•30+ LOCATIONS & ENVIRONMENTS WITH OVER 100 VARIATIONS TO CHALLENGE YOUR SKILLS.

•SHOOT 3D EVENTS, OLYMPIC & TARGET, JUST FOR FUN OR SAVE THE WORLD & TAKE ON ZOMBIES, ALIENS PLUS A FEW MORE SURPRISES!!

•NO CREDIT CARD NEEDED TO PLAY

Here is the Technical Help Forum

AT News


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a fun game. I don't get why I aim at the target and hold steady, sometimes it flies 2 feet over the target for no reason.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

depends on arrows.... do you have the Peep sight aligned with actual sight? I use the Motive 7 React Sight and Carbon Injexion Arrows.... works for me!

Plus it got me into 1st Place position right now for the Tournament!

Oh but it does only cost 5 Dollars to enter the Tournmant but the game itself is free if you don't wanna compete in the tourney and man this tourney is tough!


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

I signed up and it would not refresh in the game to allow play it. I know there is still time.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Tournament just ended. I really wish I would have been able to start before today. 
Oh well. 
The sights real need some work. The single pin sight is useless since you have no way of marking the pins. Only two of the sights have pin lights and they are on the lower end. Luckily the low level light shoots are all close range since all my pins overlap on that sight. I have a seven pin sight which I was just able to get today. Needed for the long shots. The problem is that the 20, 30 and 40 yards were spot on, but 50 and above where at least 10 yards off. So basically I learned that I shoot a 60 yard target at about 50 yards and so on. I started to use the lower end bows near the end of the tournament since I could get at least some pin separation. I need to get to level 10 so I can get the react sight. Hopefully that will work better, though it is only a 5 pin I think and there is no pin light. BIGMAMOU will correct me if I am wrong.
Overall I had fun though again, I wish I could have started Friday evening instead of Sunday morning. 
PS - Do no try the tournament with the 48" wood recurve with wood arrows.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

I always use a 5 pin so its not so cluttered. I use my top pin to shoot to 40 yards with hold over or under, but it takes some practice.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

TACKHAMMER
I also sometimes do that. Does the React sight allow for setting the top pin to 40? or does this throw the computations off?


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

From what i notice no pinlight.


----------



## Skyfire (Oct 17, 2013)

*New Turkey Shoot Tournament to be held from Nov. 15th-17th!*

They are having another tournament for the Outdoors Unlimited game, test your archery skills for the chance to win real gear! Entry fee of $4.95 gives you a chance to compete for real gear including a Bear Archery Product for first place, four dozen Easton Arrows, and a pair of WileyX Sunglasses for top three finishers!


----------



## Skyfire (Oct 17, 2013)

For those of you who haven't been able to try the game yet stay tuned for updates from the company- they are working on fixing the problems! Anyway here is a new trailer for the game:


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------

